# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacOs Mail crashing!

## Anasazi

Καλημερα! 

Μου εδωσαν ενα καινουργιο Μακ για εργασια απο το σπιτι, ολα λειτουργουν τελεια εκτος απ το Mail!

Κλικαρω να ανοιξω την εφαρμογη, ανοιγει και μετα απο 5 δευτερολεπτα κρασαρει καο βγαζει ενα τεραστιο error, ασχετως αν κανω κατι ή οχι!

Το Mac ειναι wiped, δεν εχω περασει καν mail account ακομα!

Μπορω να κανω κατι? 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## badweed

δεν εχω ιδεα , 
αλλα συμφωνα με τον  γκουγκλ , υπαρχουν μερικα πραγματα να δοκιμασεις μεχρι να βρεθει καποιος να σου προτεινει με σιγουρια κατι

----------

